# Sram Rival Brifters with a X7 9-speed rear mech...will it work?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

So has anyone tried this, or have any idea if it will work?

I have Seen XX rear mech working with Red at the Giro a couple of year ago on David Millar's bike.

I am think of using this on a 1x10 cross bike as I already have the parts.

Also I have a 1X BB mount chain guide, does anyone know if that will work with the Rival cranks/BB

I would like to say thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

You said "Brifter"
The new made up word for the *Sh*ifter/B*rake* combo is "Shrake"


----------

